# 12ga khan u/o will not eject the shells



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone know why my khan under over will not eject shells when it is broke over. I recieved it as a wedding present and cannot take it back. I shoots pretty good, but just won't eject any shells. Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would first suggest trying a new brand of shells as well as cleaning out the chambers and the ejectors. If this doesn't do anything write the company.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Obvious question: Are you sure that the shotgun has ejectors and not extractors?


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

My owners manual does not tell me. I believe it is a generic manual. I ran across a website that mentioned ejectors and extractors, but it gave no info on them. Khans website gives no information either. I can only assume that the ejectors eject the shell and extractors allow you to pull the shells out. With that said i guess I have extractors. Thanks, you answered my question with a question. Do you know if they can be converted...I hate manually pulling the shells out. If not a free gun is exactly that...a free gun!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The following is noted on Kahn's web site.

"This field Khan Shotgun has all the desirable features of the field series; Tastefully engraved receiver, single selective trigger, ventilated top rib and luxurious Turkish walnut. 12 ga & 20 ga comes screw in choke tubes and the .410 features with fixed choke. Automatic ejetor is also avaible in 12 ga & 20 ga field models".

The field grade O/U does not come standard with ejectors but starting with the Classic Field Grade they do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I prefer extractors they are less likely to malfunction, and you can pick the shells out of the gun and stash them in your pocket instead of littering. Keeps folks from seeing where you been hunting and if you like to reload ( which I do) your shells don't end up in the wet weeds. Once you get used to it its just as fast as ejectors.

Everytime you shoot you should get in the practice of looking down the barrel before you load the next shell to make sure you don't have a wad stuck in the barrel.


----------

